# looking for a FREE GPS enabled training website



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

anything out there? I'd like to find a website so I can keep my data off of my local drives.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you mean something like this?

http://www.mapmyfitness.com/create_new


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> http://www.mapmyfitness.com/create_new


almost - I like mapmyfitness, but I wish it wouldn't lose the GPS points. I'd like a web version of Sport Tracks - that would be perfect.


----------



## envirocrat (Jul 20, 2008)

not sure exactly what you mean, but allsport GPS works with any GPS enabled phone and you can get it for free for a year w/ a blackberry

www.allsportgps.com


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I don't understand why you don't want it on a local drive it's not like a web based program precludes losing it all....I'd say your chances are BETTER keeping it safe yourself....I use sport tracks and love it....


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> I don't understand why you don't want it on a local drive it's not like a web based program precludes losing it all....I'd say your chances are BETTER keeping it safe yourself....I use sport tracks and love it....


I just like being able to update from multiple PC's/laptops. I use mycyclinglog.com right now, and it's pretty good. I've been using sport tracks since I got this new toy, and it's a really nice software package. I'll probably just stick w/ it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you could store your history file on a webserver somewhere...as long as you have enough space, my logbook is over 5 meg at this point. HOWEVER keep something in mind, your logbook, if you start or end at home regularly very definitely pinpoints EXACTLY where you live.


edit: save it to a jump drive?


----------

